# Limpet trap?



## aec34 (10 Jul 2021)

Anyone had experience of baiting + trapping limpets to control their numbers? I know they do no harm, but I’d like to see them less and I don’t really want to go down the Gastropex route. Is there anything they really like eating? It’s a shrimp only tank.


----------



## Driftless (11 Jul 2021)

What do your limpets look like?  I have Marbled Limpet Nerite Snails (Septaria porcellana) and they are beneficial snails that don't reproduce in freshwater.


----------



## Majsa (11 Jul 2021)

I’m curious about this too. I have freshwater limpets in all my tanks and keeping fish help a lot, but I’m about to start a shrimp only tank…I haven’t used Gastropex but I’ve used flubenol to deworm fish and it didn’t eradicate the limpets.


----------



## aec34 (11 Jul 2021)

Driftless said:


> What do your limpets look like?  I have Marbled Limpet Nerite Snails (Septaria porcellana) and they are beneficial snails that don't reproduce in freshwater.


Pretty certain they’re bog standard freshwater limpets - they came with some plants. Thought my fenbendazole dip and time with tweezers cleared them, but obviously not. Seeing quite a lot in my warmer tank (25 degrees).


----------



## Driftless (11 Jul 2021)

Would Assassin Snails be an option?  Adding chemicals to any tank is my last resort.


----------



## aec34 (12 Jul 2021)

Driftless said:


> Would Assassin Snails be an option?  Adding chemicals to any tank is my last resort.


Yeah, I wondered about that. I’m not really a fan of snails though, so I’d kind of be replacing one invert I don’t really like with another.


----------

